# monokini's anyone?



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 7, 2008)

It seems i'm the only one that likes these.  I have a short torso so i don't have a well defined tummy and i have stretch marks from having a baby.  I find that these suits are just as attractive as bikini's, and actually very sexy for being a "one piece". They really are a godsend for me because they show off my good features and cleverly hide my bad.  My friend told me that they are the same as one pieces, but i think they are really neat looking.  anyone else enjoy them?  have any recs on where to find a good selection?


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2008)

I think they're adorable, but all theones I've seen are 100+. =/


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree. 
I think they are adorable, and being a mom is SEXY as hell anyways.  Sometimes showing less is better= taking the subtly sexy route.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think they're adorable, but all theones I've seen are 100+. =/_

 
I love them too.  They do tend to run at least $100.  *EDIT:* I just checked Victoria's Secret and they have some for $40-$60.

I would love to wear one when I lose weight but I have stretch marks too and unfortunately for me the suit still wouldn't cover them.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 8, 2008)

I bought a cute solid black one from Charlotte Russe for $25 but when I tired it on, I took it right off. I felt so pudgy and disgusting. LOL I need to hit the gym


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 8, 2008)

I think they're super cute but it seems like you still need to have a bikini bod to rock a monokini. Most, if not all, that I've seen have [extreme] cutouts on the sides so you'd need to have the love handles on lock down to make them look good. There are some that have a lil' more coverage but I think they're harder to come by. I found this one though:






Source


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for this thread - I just googled it. They looks so cute, love em!


----------



## Divinity (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooh cute!


----------



## marreyes38 (Apr 8, 2008)

omg i love them too...ive been dying to buy one of those made of crochet like these


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 8, 2008)

those are cute!


----------



## msmack (Apr 8, 2008)

super cute, was just thinking about getting one the other day.


----------



## tottui (May 12, 2008)

i know what you mean!.. i  have a small torso too and although i weight 112lb i bikinis dont look that good on me. i just bough a monokini from jcpenny and i love it. i got it online and havent recieved it yet but cant wait to try it on and see how it looks.

that a couple of cute monokinis in jcpenny and victoria secrets for a reasonable price, so you might want to check that out.

this is the monokini i got
http://zoom.jcpenney.com/is-viewers/...ges/cover.gif?


----------



## astronaut (May 13, 2008)

I actually think they are more stylish and hotter* than bikinis.

* I say hotter design wise and personally although many other people, especially dudes, would just consider hot = more skin.


----------



## midge (May 14, 2008)

I bought this a while back. I needed to lose some weight, so I'm using it as motivation. Can almost fit into it! XD 

Victoria's Secret - Bamboo ring one-piece monokini


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2008)

I bought one from target.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 14, 2008)

Oh cute, I personally would still feel self conscious in one though.


----------



## Lorelai (May 14, 2008)

I love monokini's (and so does my boyfriend)! The swimsuit not only compliments an hour glass figure, but hides my flaws rather nicely.  One of the major draw backs, unfortunately, is how difficult it is finding a monokini which suits your coverage need.  (It took me quite a while to locate one, but they are out there).   

Victoria’s Secret’s and JCPenny's has a rather nice selection for a decent price.


----------



## crissy22 (May 14, 2008)

I'm working out and my goal if to look good in a monikini by then end of they year!! (Even if it's winter!) It's a reasonable amount of time I gave myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So hopefully by next summer I'll be wearing one!.. I just hope they don't go out of style too much..  doubt it tho, they are haaawt!!

I luv the ones from VS


----------



## Paramnesia (May 15, 2008)

Yeah I want to lose 10kg by Oct which I think is reasonable, I'm going to the gold coast for my 21st and I wanna look hot lol.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 15, 2008)

target has some cheap ones


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I bought one from target._

 
Me too! I want to get another one that reminds me of Naughty Nauticals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It was a white halter with navy horizontal stripes.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 16, 2008)

I love monokinis. I agree, they're way hotter than bikinis.


----------



## amelia.jayde (May 16, 2008)

love them, i've been looking for one 'cause i think they're a more classy kind of sexy than bikinis.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 16, 2008)

Love them! Very stylish and sexy!


----------



## liquidstar (May 17, 2008)

One of my guy friend's is in love with those..he thinks they look better than bikinis I think. I think they're pretty cute too.


----------



## macchristyy (May 19, 2008)

i love these but im just afraid of the tan lines i will get by wearing one!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (May 26, 2008)

I have this one... it is by Juicy Couture.  I love it! Way hotter than a bikini but i havent actually worn it outside yet...


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 24, 2008)

I wanted to get a monokini but my bf said they are for old ladies


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 24, 2008)

I must be in the minority here, but I can't stand them. They make my figure look misshapen, bloated and dwarflike. They blow my curvy figure out of proportion. One of the main purposes of monokinis is to add the illusion of curves to women who don't really have them. I'll stick with bikinis instead


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 25, 2008)

i love them. they're cute and look good on girls my age and women older. I only wear one-pieces, and usually ones with short skirts attached, but i wish that i bought one before the summer began


----------

